
Climate scientists write tentatively; their opponents are certain they’re wrong - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/10/climate-scientists-are-tentative-their-opponents-are-certain-theyre-wrong/
======
rockstartower
I would write tentatively too if I have been consistently wrong on every
single prediction and assertion I have made in the past 10 years.

